# Howdy Folks



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Been a while since I have been on thanks to my neighbor but I got released last night from county. Just thought I would stop by and say hey to everyone. Looks like I have 40 something pages to catch up on. Hopefully everyone is enjoying their summer. From the looks of my house and yard I think I am gonna be busy cleaning this place up for a while. No idea why I had a buddy watch over my dogs and kid. Don't think he let them out one time while I was away. House stinks like hell and grass is 3 feet high.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi and welcome back!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Welcome back!

Missed you!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

HI and welcome back.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

man your Famous! welcome back


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm glad you're back! Oh man, I'm so sorry you came back to a tornado and a jungle! One time someone signed on when you first went away and asked us how you maintain your lawn.... obviously, they didn't listen!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

hey welcome back stranger! so.....how'd it go?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh Jon I'm so glad you are back. I missed you like crazy. 

That is the pits your buddy didn't take good care of stuff for you, but hopefully your dogs and son are in good health.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You are my hero!  welcome back and nice to meet you :welcome:


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome back! I stiil don't know if I'm on good terms with you yet for breaking my snake high score! oke:


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

HI, Welcome back:woof:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Told you being a Blackhawks fan is a crime lol. Glad to hear from you.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

We missed you man. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome back, Coletrain... although I have no earthly idea what happened and why you were gone as I've been away as well. Can someone fill me in or PM me a link to what's going on or something, please!? I'd appreciate it!


----------

